# Mind Over Matter: Your Twilight Zone Stories



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

​
Synchronicity, miracles, magic, whatever the names you know it when you see it. While I wont deny the bad lucks we sometimes encounter and you're free to let them out on the venting threads, why not officially celebrate the 4-leaf clover moments, cherish every gold coin we happen to stumble upon now & then?

See this thread as a fun camping where like-minded friends (truth is I don't know what that really means :/) are gathering around a bonfire at night telling each other h̶o̶r̶r̶o̶r̶ curious coincidence stories, from the trivial to the life-changing ones.








Come, make yourself cozy, bring along your snacks, coffee, tea, marshmallows, pillows & blanket-scarves, call your cats to chill on your laps. Don't worry if you're a quite one, you knew already many of us here are natural introverts anyway. Feel free to just sit, sip your hot cocoa & listen.

Let's hear those curious moments like when:
. a stranger gave you money out of nowhere
. you won a prize small or big
. you found your friend wearing the same t-shirt of the same color/pattern/pics as yours
. you bumped into the love of your life (NO I ACTUALLY DON'T WANT TO HEAR IT BECAUSE I HAVEN'T EXPERIENCED THAT - at least.. not the one I'm aware of - AND I DON'T WANT TO LOSE OKAY!!







:teeth)
. you got bad luck (lost $10) but then SAVED by even a better luck (gained $20!)
. you're saved from an accident, found a cure to a seemingly incurable disease, managed to get pass that King Cobra!
. as simple as your favorite song was played in unlikely places or finding a rare book you had desperately been looking for in a highly unexpected store

Now let the wonder begins!


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

One day a friend (this one also got 99/100 in Psychology of Perception exam even the lecturer said publicly she'd give her 100/100 if it's _allowed_, huh! hate it!







) and I made an appointment to meet in uni. We're planning to hang out in her dorm but I haven't known her place yet so we must first meet at uni.

I arrived first, then her.. and we found out we wore the same clothes - similar color tones: grey t-shirt (hers I think was white though), red jacket made of resembling materials, grey pants (mine was a blue jeans)! Anyone looking at us would think we've made an intentional fashion match for the day! We even amazed ourselves! :grin2:


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

*One of My Largest Diamond Findings*



Prince Adrian said:


> ​another delicious coffee & a toblerone white chocolate! so grateful!
> celebrating synchronicities happened yesterday and today treasuring that moment when someone here gave me a mind-and-heart-opening idea! thank you!! more discoveries awaits ahead I _know_ it!!









​
whoa-whoa-*whoa* I just realized this is much more precious than I thought: because by conventional way of thinking I'm *NOT* supposed to be able to eat all these delicious heavenly snacks at all because I've got a chronic nickel allergy!!

high nickel food:

tea, all wheat products, nuts, CHOCOLATE, coffee & all things savory (makes the symptoms worse).. my favorites exactly - and 95% or the world food!! just almost a year ago I felt in a dead end, I couldn't eat anything except bland food not even many types of veggies & fruits! like, what am I gonna do I love snacks (and THANK god I *never* gain weight despite of that!!) heck I couldn't even eat as basic survival need without my mind constantly referring to checklists of what's allowed & not!?!!

but then THANK-*THANK* GOODNESS I've found real cures since many months ago:

1. some kind of herbal-medicine drink, although I've stopped quite short (3-5 months? I forgot) because of the expensive price - and that already with my great luck: found a vendor selling them 50% off!! despite not having totally healed yet I can tell it worked: there are symptoms that the reaction pattern in my body is going backwards, I remembered those were happening occasionally before I was sensitized to nickel!

2. *RAW VEGAN* diet + *detox* lifestyle! literally works like MAGIC!!! my skin have gradually healed & become smooth again, symptoms becoming 99% NON-EXISTENT despite my frequent relapse to comfort food even without eating enough greens for week(s)!! compared to the moments back then when I was worried even after eating a portion of meal consisted anything other than rice!!
(and this cure was strangely discovered by typing on youtube in despair mood: "give up your dreams"!)

_I was I am I have been SO 100% *SAVED RESCUED LIBERATED* from those skin-thinning-cancer-triggering-hormone-system-complicating *dangerous* medications corticosteroids and every other whatnot that would only suppress symptoms not healing the root *even worsen everything in the long run* (you've GOT to read those others' horror stories to understand what I'm talking about - and how lucky I've been!! :grin2: ) and not to mention SAVING ALL THE MONEY TREMENDOUSLY from spending on those craps!!! and thank-THANK goodness I found these cures before the medications messed things up too much!!_

wow.. another *BEST thing ever happened in my life!!!* :clap:yay:clap *inexplicable bright ray of hope & gratitude!*








​







​


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

Back when I was at uni, freshman, and still loved to rigorously self-teach myself French for fun sake, a final-year French literature student from another uni came to my campus and we just happened to meet via mutual friends. As she was planning to become a French language teacher she'd be happy teaching me & others who were interested all for free as some kind of 'head start'. Yay, a FREE French lesson!! :grin2: :yay

But I think it ended only less than a year as she got busy with her final assignment and must deal with annoying-irresponsible lecturers at her uni, that amateur fun class was dismissed, we never met again. And.. she might be also overwhelmed by my aggressive curiosity & somewhat intimidating - no, REBELLIOUS student - vibe, haha..

Looking back at those moments, now I'm grateful to attract a generous and kind teacher-wanna be (and also her friends accompanying sometimes) - only the mature ones who would be patient enough to deal with a kid like me. :lol


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

Come on, the Midnight Society (of Wonder) is still opening..


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

Here's miracle: You're completely a dork, no sense of fashion whatsoever even blatantly against it, you're not after any boys, but many have a crush on you even there's a big fish really into you! (Although I might be a cute kind of dork.:laugh: )

There were many reasons why I was not open for any relationship back then (and still now somewhat) but to think about it he's not my type of fish anyway. [Pardon my sailor vocabs, the truth is I respect men as a whole person not just their physical attributes - yeah, believe it or not, _har harr!_]

-----

You know what I did when one of the most handsome guys at high school was planning to tell his feelings toward me supported by the WHOLE class conspiring? I just went out of the class (it was really over for the day) and went straight home, ignoring one of my classmates' request to just stay for a while. I was not patient enough for any unclear reasons/'non-sensical' stuff. Totally insensitive & oblivious to what's happening around. I knew this fact after some time later, told by a friend. And no, he didn't (dare to?) try again any other time then.

Or I think he did.. in a birthday party of another classmate (or was it actually his?) where we gathered, the entire class was on it as well. But this time I was OVERSENSITIVE, OVERWHELMED by feelings, didn't know what to answer if he would ask. So I RAN & HIDE, just avoiding him & the others in the party. And the crowd sensed my closeness to the idea and dropped their effort.

*Now should I laugh or cry? T_T*

But I don't regret that much though, it's just interesting to remember this.. :lol

-----

Now, moral of the story: the universe might already have lined things up for you, right in front of you, around you, so close within reach. But you could be totally unaware of it, your heart is still closed for multitude of (valid) reasons.

Or it's actually something you don't really want, you're sending emitting mixed signals due to your own confusion, the world then aligned you with that of not your type.

Conclusion: get clear. Hm..


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

and I'm happy for every cake I've tasted in my life :3 tiramisu, blackforest, vanilla, sponge cake, brownies, banana cake, chocolate rolls, red velvet cake, coffee cake [the list is growing.....!]

and croissants, apple & mocha pies/puffs, pancakes, eclairs, donuts of the best taste, chocolate sticks, matcha sticks, muffins, cookies, potato chips, ice creams, tuna sandwiches [the list is growing.....!]

don't forget the sweet hot or iced tea, coffee, chocolate, milk tea, soda, fruit drinks, raw fruit juices [the list is growing.....!]
what? if you think that lifetime load of heavenly snacks is not a MIRACLE, *think again!!* :grin2:








​


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I love your passion!

I have one syncronicitous moment I can think of off the top of my head but I'm late for work and will have to relate it later. I do have time to say that many times, for no reason, I will get a song in my head I haven't heard for many years and that same day, out of nowhere, it will come on the radio. :yay


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

@*kesker* THANKS! :crying::crying: and alright you're in! all students of wonder are accepted! 
















yeah let's treasure all the magic coming across our paths here & there as small as dust - hey, gold is GOLD! those who don't appreciate them just yet must not be aware of how precious these could be when collected (or simply never heard of 'gold dust')! feel free to post many-MANY times here, this could be your _gold_ savings.

while we also pay attention to the bad stuff the pain needing our care, the good stuff are there as well waiting to be celebrated. right, tune your radio on and expect a pleasant surprise! one magic leads to another.. :tiptoe :idea:boogie


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

now here's a tale of "losing $10 gaining $15" via some missing eggs..

_MY EGGS IN THAT FRIDGE SOMEONE STOLE MY ONLY 2-3 EGGS HOW COME THEY COULDN'T LET THOSE ALONE JUST SITTING THERE NEATLY IN A NEAT PLASTIC BAG THOSE MIGHT EVEN BE NOT SO FRESH ANYMORE TO EAT BUT STILL HOW COULD THEY GDODAMINTFUUUUUUUUUUUU...!!!!!_










..but later when I asked someone in the kitchen if he saw the missing eggs, he actually offered me to just take some of his out of *2 pounds of fresh new eggs!!* (sure doesn't mean I could take it all, but still..):crying: so lucky for having generous strangers around.

but of course I refused.. with some awkward thanks/gestures too _aarrrgcckk!!! _:doh :bash ..although I might change my mind and grab some later. :laugh:

*
and by the way thank goodness no one dare to take my CHOCOLATE STASH yet, my real treasure!!! I guess now I shall guard them _verrry_ tight..!!


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

*the case of the clumsy 'thief'*

*







*​* 3 weeks ago:* lost my black dress shirt. :mum 
*4 days after that:* got it back, but without the clothespin (red). :mum
*yesterday:* a red clothespin was pinned on one of my cloth hangers, but it's not mine. :con was the 'thief' trying to pay it back somehow? or just some clumsiness?
*today:* my blue & yellow clothespins used for my own laundry were _purposefully taken away_ & misplaced somewhere in the clothesline.. but finally there's also the missing/stolen red clothespin, ha!!  :? :con

don't care don't care don't care if it's just a tiny tiny cheap clothespin it's still mine absolutely MINE *MINE* _*MINE!!!*_
*AND HOW DARE ANYONE 'BORROW' THEM FOR THEIR OWN LAUNDRY NEGLECTING MINES AND NOT BOTHERING REPLACING THEM BACK?!!
*
if I were less absent minded the culprit should actually be easy to pin down because the blue & yellow clothespin were just used when I did laundry yesterday. and the time frame is quite narrow for I did it at dusk, so the suspects were the one washing their clothes AFTER me from yesterday night until this afternoon when I found the clothespins misplaced - so maybe only 1-2 flatmates!! 
too bad I was too lazy to observe such thing. next time I'll just be quick with the laundry, not hanging them too long for anyone to 'steal' again incl. the clothespins, huh!

but at least there's a happy ending: *my red clothespin is back!!* _har harr..!! :grin2:_

*NEXT:* the missing eggs & office tape!! WANT. THEM. BACK!!!


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

*Midnight Society Digest #16.06.25*













Let's get 'spooked'! :cup​


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

another tale of "losing $10 finding $30": the magic sweets!

so I haven't got my office tape back after days.. when tonight another flatmate showed up at my door wanting to borrow one.. as my smaller-size tape was borrowed-but-perhaps-already-taken-all-striped-away by another flatmate I was anxious to ask it back from (there's a good reason for that -__-), I gave her the larger one I still have.

thank goodness few minutes later - JUST NOW! - she handed it back to me.. *but this time also with a load of sweets!!* :O:crying::yay










_yes this is real, mateys!_​
_TOTALLY UNEXPECTED!! FREE SWEETS POUR MOI?? :crying::crying: AND EXACTLY WHEN I RAN OUT OF CHOCOLATE ROLLS!! :lol _

for the vengeful me? for me who sweat small stuff like missing clothespins (although it's justified!!)??

*inexplicable wonder & thanks!!*








​
you know some presents are very precious & MAGICAL when it comes from a stranger you only interact with like once a week - and there's no way she knows I particularly love these sweets let alone giving them to me!! 'spooky'!







:grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Onboard and ready to go captain.


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

@*ANX1* not so fast, kitty! show me your gold first, that would be your ticket! 8) just look at the posts above as an example.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Prince Adrian

Kitty: But captain!!!

Kitty: Have we got the right booty here!!!

(Kitty turns around and shows fluffy bottom with Pirate outfit on as waddles away to get some gold).  

(Kitty returns to the captain with a big grin on face)

Kitty: Here we go captain, here's your booty!!!










To be continued in the next chapter of Kitty on ship.........


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

@*ANX1* okay then, now transform those golds into stories! :laugh: 









just because I'm an eccentric-sometimes-joking captain doesn't mean I can't be SERIOUS. one story and only then you're aboard!
no worry though, my ship is open all the time, the game is afoot all the time - for those who are interested playing, that is.

I know (no I don't know that but let's just say I do..) you must have many of those wonderland moments! cats are mystical creatures speaking cryptic clues in many stories.


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

so one I day I was shopping for groceries in a mall with a medium-sized grocery mart or so, then suddenly I heard one of those cool J-rock/anime songs "Heart of Sword" tuned on!! :shock  :lol:boogieas opposed to the usual *trashy-lame-just-oh-god-pathetic* pop stuff!!! such UNLIKELY place to hear good music!






not that I'm claiming my taste is good and the rest are bad (okay, maybe secretly I am >). but when you 'coincidentally' bump onto something you LOVE/LIKE *despite* the usual expectations, that's magic! :yay
​


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Prince Adrian

In the next chapter of kitty on ship..........

Kitty: Oh captain, you have a way with words!!!  

(Kitty whips out a wand from the land of magic and aims it at the chest of gold. Suddenly a spread of magic stars appears and heads towards the chest of gold, which envelop the chest. Then the stars suddenly disappear. A scroll of unusual size is to be seen)

Kitty: There you go captain!!!, the tales from the depths of the...........

Kitty: But watchout captain when exiting the harbour with the tales from the depths of the........, as heard a Kraken may appear. :eek

To be continued in the next chapter of kitty on ship..........


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Here is a miracle, a user, other than yourself, posting in this thread. How cool !


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

sajs said:


> Here is a miracle, a user, other than yourself, posting in this thread. How cool !


yeah so? better very few crews or no crews at all rather than the WRONG ones stepping on my ship. like please wth are YOU doing here at all? only gold dust not rust let alone TRASH.








​


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Prince Adrian said:


> yeah so? better very few crews or no crews at all rather than the WRONG ones stepping on my ship. like please wth are YOU doing here at all? only gold dust not rust let alone TRASH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I was making you not look crazy. No? Ok ...


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

sajs said:


> I thought I was making you not look crazy. No? Ok ...


and here's a Jack Sparrow very common meme from yours truly.























translation: thank you. I'm proud being crazy.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

@*Prince Adrian* , you're one of my favourites on this site, I love this thread.

I woke up last Sunday morning at the center of a veritable love-sandwich. I had no recollection of how we ended up there. it was refreshing because I had no expectation of what state i might wake up in, like I usually do and which normally causes me disappointment even before I open my eyes. I woke up to the sunlight peeking through the blinds (I had really been like this all night!) and the two soft bodies of two of my favorite people caressing me in their sleep. Two sweet people, people who I had both kissed and been playing with the night before. Her, and him. They both kept me in the middle, they both wanted me, and I just didn't think about it and lay there .... only in ThE tWiLiGhT zOooOne.....


----------

